# Vemuram vs. Timmy



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't want to shuffle the pot, but read this over at TGP: Vemuram Jan Ray = Timmy clone - Page 5 - The Gear Page about the Jan Ray circuit being de-gooped and traced. 

When I was with mhammer swapping chips in my Timmy he'd talked about doing some some stuff to the circuit in my Timmy. Wondering what anyone's thoughts here are. Purpose is not to raise an angry mob, just think it's interesting.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's interesting that this topic generated a 58 page thread (at last count) on TGP, but not a peep here. I guess there's not too many people buying $380 overdrive pedals on Guitars Canada (I know I'm not), so not many of us were affected ;-) 

I have been following the story on a few forums and the posts on Vemuram's Facebook page. I'm interested in seeing what happens in the end.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Personally, I've given up caring about TGP's never ending series of flavour of the weak pedals. Most of those dudes seem to hear with their eyes/keyboards.

Long story short, did somebody copy the Timmy, put it in a boutique box, and charge a gazillion dollars for it?

TG


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that a few values of the components were changed, but essentially the same layout.

It's bad enough Danelectro cloned it and sold it for cheap,
but now they're cloning it and charging an arm and a leg.

PaulC gets shafted either way.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess we just need to wait to see the Timmy get legendary status like the Klon and then everybody will want one again!
Love my Tim!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Personally, I've given up caring about TGP's never ending series of flavour of the *weak *pedals.


I don't know if that is a simple grammar error or what but it is very telling!! I don't mean that I think the boutique stuff is weak either but I do think that TGP amplifies the heck out of the importance of the tiniest diminished return.

Guitarists tend to be people who spend too much time thinking about some of the smallest things (the cable conversations and Eric Johnson's battery stories just floor me) but really, mid level gear with a wicked player will trump the best gear and a good player any day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The thing is, as far as "booteek" pedals go,
both the Timmy and Tim are quite reasonably priced.

You can spend more on a new BOSS than a new Timmy.

I don't think that anyone is disputing a great player with good gear debate, that's not the issue here.
Paul got undercut with the Dano, now, someone burns his design again and charges over three times as much.
I'm not sure what ethics are involved with some dealers.
Oh, these pedals in question were also gooped, wonder why....


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I usually get a request to build a Timmy every few months. I quote $300 for the pedal with the deposit of $150 sent to Paul C and the balance upon completion to my email address. Of course I always provide that the initial $150 is more than enough to get them the real thing from the man himself.


----------

